# Price Paid for Extended Warranty



## gary12 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm considering getting a 2012 fully loaded pathfinder with 24,000. and with all these options electronics, not to mention drive train computers, etc. is covered up 84/100,000 for gold program. if something should go wrong and dealer has to fix, I feel it's worth it. At $115 hr. for labor plus part could wind up costing 7-800 easily. Read all forums on how people are putting in new trannys because of the radiator problems they had from 05-10. Lot of them where a little over their 60k warranty and now have to spend 4-5k for tranny and radiator.. It's like any thing else.. Pay me now or pay me later... Yes, It's a gamble but I'd rather have the piece of mind and sleep at night. 
I see a lot of prices here being quoted.. It goes by Type, 4x4, Model, sure their going to give a cheaper price for a non-loaded car.. Less things can break..
I'm from CT. and was wondering how much anyone has paid recently for 2012 pathfinder LS 4x4.. I was quoted $1650 for Gold preferred 0 deductible..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually, the warranty was extended on the radiator to 10-years/100,000 miles with cost caps of $2500 at 80k and $3500 at 90k miles. Being the last year of the R51 model run in which most of the "bugs" and problems have been corrected, you "should" have a fairly reliable vehicle. Most people usually run their warranty out on mileage rather than time. In your case, you are looking at 76,000 miles until the warranty would run out. If you do what is often considered "normal" driving of 12000-13000 miles per year, you'll be in pretty good shape for a while. If you of the type that does a lot of freeway commuting, say 25000-30000 miles per year or more, your extended warranty will be eaten up in about 3 years. That's just food for thought. Also, keep in mind a few items are covered up to 7-years/70000 or 8-years/80000 miles, depending on emissions certification of your vehicle, under the long-term emissions warranty; this would include items like the ECM and catalytic converters. The nice thing about the Gold Plan is that it covers a rental vehicle when the vehicle needs to be in the shop for covered repairs for several days. $1650 sounds about the going rate. Consumer Reports generally advises against extended warranty plans, but at the cost of parts, high cost of labor and Nissan's general poor reliability issues as of late, I can understand the potential benefit of purchasing one! Make sure if you don't take your vehicle to Nissan for service, keep all of your service receipts, or dated parts receipts (write the mileage on them) if you do your own service. Good luck with your new Pathy!


----------



## gary12 (Nov 7, 2014)

I feel this must be the going price as I did check on line and some wanted 2.200. Plus getting from the dealer I'm buying PF from gave a little off. I expect everyone has to make a few bucks, I just don't want to get hosed... Again if any thing goes wrong in the next 5 years or 80k miles it'll problably cost more than 1650.. Piece of mind..


----------



## johnmesa (Nov 15, 2014)

Just bought a 2014 Murano SV with only 8500 miles. Dealer wants $2280 for the wrap around extended warranty for coverage up to 8 years 100,00 miles. Seems to me a bit high for that extended warranty. Any suggestions?


----------



## gary12 (Nov 7, 2014)

I missed out on the 2012 pathfinder deal and now looking at a 2010 loaded LE with 55k miles from a new dealer.. Dealer quoted me $1950 for Gold Wrap. 7/100 but I was told you can dicker with them on prices.. Their going to get you one way or the other. Either beat them down on the price of Car or The warranty!.. Each dealer is different and I don't trust any really, but I really don't want a aftermarket one... Anyone have any input on warranties? I guess it's like life Insurance.. the older you are the more expensive it is because time has passed on the parts and seem would break down more.. But again the time starts clicking on the 7/100k warranty, on the date the car was sold to the Original OWNER. So on a 2010 4-5 years already pasted and only really getting 2 1/2 years of coverage.. I don't put on a lot of miles so the time will run out before mileage....


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd by-pass the radiator, and put the money in the bank in case its' needed for repairs (or whatever else)


----------



## gary12 (Nov 7, 2014)

But for the Next three years what else can happen? With todays electronics and sensors, if one should go bad and you take to the STEALER they get 110hr just to look at it and then parts.. I don't do my own repairs any longer and with today gagits you need their computers. I'd rather have that feeling if something went bad it's covered. You can look at it this way, If I was young and healthy why would I need health insurance? I could put that $$$ in the bank and use it when I need it. BUT if it was something big like a operation! and what Drs. and hospital charges.. You would then say.. Boy do I wish I had that taken that Ins. plan... it's a chance like anything else.. It's not only the radiator going bad but tranny , motor, etc..


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

life is a gamble


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

First comment is that yes there is lots of room to bargain. I was offered an extended warranty on a new Toyota some time ago, I turned it down. 
when everything was done the manager offered it to me at half price. I said no. As it turns out we had that car for 10 years and any work that needed doing was out of the extended warranty period/miles anyway.
Second. Some people this is a good deal, other it isn't. And yes it does depend on your choice of car / brand and Luck. 
So for you this may be the right thing to do.
You will know when you get to the 7/100.


----------

